# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Proposed Carport Roof and Neighbour's Parapet Wall

## vgreen

Hi, 
I'm thinking of building a carport with a roller door at the side of my house. My neighbour's wall abuts the boundary. I'm not sure if it's on his side, on the boundary or encroaching. He's ok with me attaching the proposed roof to his wall. My questions are: 
1. Is it legal, even with his permission? I know people attach gate posts to parapet walls but what about a roof?
2. Would it be best to get the boundary surveyed and build my own wall? If so, should I ensure there's a gap between the two walls? 
Thanks in advance. 
VG

----------

